# Poll: What are your favorite virtual synths?



## Pier

You can choose up to 4 synths and edit your answer later on if you change your mind.

If I'm missing a synth you're using let me know and I will add it to the poll!


----------



## bill stokes

I use Surge.
Also many of Logic's synths.


----------



## Jkist

I vote you remove Omnisphere from the list of choices. Its just too obvious, I'd be more interested to see what the other picks would be if Omni wasnt a choice lol


----------



## tf-drone

Hi,

for me, it is Virtual CZ, Xils Poly-KB, and Roli Equator - among many others.


----------



## CT

Zebra + Logic's Sculpture!


----------



## doctoremmet

Thanks for including Bazille


----------



## doctoremmet

Basically all of Arturia, except Pigments, is missing. Perhaps add “V Collection instrument(s)” as a catch-all? I like and use the DX7 to this day for quickly dialing in FM patches.


----------



## Lode_Runner

Some missing synths: Synapse Audio Obsession, Tal U-No LX, FM8, Softube Modular and as Doctor Emmet identified the entire Arturia collection, of course that's only scratching the surface.


----------



## doctoremmet

Then again, as a “mainstream” poll that will eventually render Omnisphere as “winner” this thing catches the obvious choices. But it really needs to include Arturia. They’ve been around for 20 years, and have always been at the forefront. Same thing maybe applies to a lot of the older Reason stuff and Rob Papen (doesn’t seem to have a real following in this community? I don’t have those). I figure they are among the synths with a real large user base?

I can understand this poll does not include AIR Vacuum Pro (love it), Wave Elements (gets lots of use for plain vanilla stuff over here), Thorn (bought yesterday haha) or Tracktion Biotek2. There are So Many Synths!


----------



## Living Fossil

Jkist said:


> I vote you remove Omnisphere from the list of choices. Its just too obvious, I'd be more interested to see what the other picks would be if Omni wasnt a choice lol



Why?
If most people see it as their best tool, it's ok if it "wins" this poll.

(Personally, i own and use Omni, but it wouldn't make it into my top 5)


----------



## doctoremmet

Living Fossil said:


> Why?
> If most people see it as their best tool, it's ok if it "wins" this poll.
> 
> (Personally, i own and use Omni, but it wouldn't make it into my top 5)


I agree. The obvious winner needs inclusion, OR the poll should read (for most, not for me haha) “what’s your second favourite synthesizer?”


----------



## Pier

Thanks for your suggestions! I don't know how I forgot to add TAL...

Since I can't really put all synths in existence here I will stick to the more popular options. If there are multiple people asking for less popular options I will add them sure (eg: Softube Modular).

Edit:

BTW once I add new options I can't sort those... so any additions will be at the end of the poll.


----------



## Pier

Jkist said:


> I vote you remove Omnisphere from the list of choices. Its just too obvious, I'd be more interested to see what the other picks would be if Omni wasnt a choice lol



If Omni is really the most used synth I want to know!


----------



## kgdrum

Regarding the poll:

For me 3 choices is simply not enough,lol
I chose Diva,Omni and Zebra 
If given more choices I would also include Repro,The Legend and Absynth.

not to mention Monark,Bazille.Tal U-No LX etc...........Reaktor(amazing but I rarely use)

not in the poll : XILS,Largo,Phonec 2 ???


Yes I’m a Synth-whore 😱


----------



## Pier

kgdrum said:


> For me 3 choices is simply not enough,lol



Neither for me... but the point is to make you choose. 



kgdrum said:


> Reaktor(amazing but I rarely use)



Yeah, but what's the of voting for something that you don't use?



kgdrum said:


> not in the poll : XILS,Largo,Phonec 2 ???



Which XILS synth would you nominate? The other ones are not so popular that should be included here IMO.


----------



## kgdrum

Pier said:


> Neither for me... but the point is to make you choose.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but what's the of voting for something that you don't use?
> 
> 
> Which XILS synth would you nominate? The other ones are not so popular that should be included here IMO.





The poll is titled “favorite synths”

Not most popular synths

As you can see I like and use several,with that being said Phonec 2,Largo and Poly KB3 for me are uniquely beautiful and useful tools that expand the pallet.

As far as Reaktor is concerned,while I don’t use it often it’s amazing,extremely powerful but I avoid the time suck rabbit-hole involved in a Reaktor deep dive that is simply too much for my Impatient feeble mind. Even though I don’t use Reaktor directly often it’s also a great platform that many other synths are utilizing:Monark,Razor etc........
All of the available user libraries can keep someone busy for months exploring
IMO Reaktor is too useful and deep not to get a honorable mention whether I use it often or not.

👍


----------



## kevinh

I picked 10 before I realized I could only choose 3 🤣


----------



## Pier

kgdrum said:


> The poll is titled “favorite synths”
> 
> Not most popular synths



Yes, but I imagine you can appreciate that it's simply not feasible to include all synths in existence.


----------



## Jkist

Zebra is real popular! I never checked it out because it seemed a bit complicated, but maybe I ought to


----------



## RogiervG

currently:
falcon 2, zebra 2, omnisphere 2 (and runner ups: reason 11 rack synths, cubase synths, v collection)


----------



## CATDAD

Diva, Repro-1, and Zebra. I didn't choose the U-He life, the U-He life chose me! Just inspiring soft synths with great sound. At this point, I'm willing to bet Zebra 3 will even be able to run DOOM inside of it.



Jkist said:


> Zebra is real popular! I never checked it out because it seemed a bit complicated, but maybe I ought to



The very thing that makes Zebra so great to make patches with is it is only as complicated as you want your patches to be. The UI shows only the modules that you are using. Try the demo (fully functional, starts randomizing your notes after like 5 minutes of use). Make some more basic patches first and see if you like it. Then check out some of the included patches for ideas of what you can do with the routing. The manual is VERY useful and introduces ideas of how to use it as well.


----------



## Rctec

Obviously “ZebraHZ” and “Diva”. But Synapse “Legend” absolutely has the sound down pat - and does a MiniMoog with a proper ADSR. And then there is the virtual “Knifonium”. I love the hardware one, but this emulation is pretty amazing.




kevin comparing it with my hardware MiniMoog...


----------



## Bman70

Hmm I'll have to check some of these out. Right now Omnisphere and Iris 2 (not sure if that counts) are my go-to toolbox and favorites.


----------



## José Herring

Rctec said:


> Obviously “ZebraHZ” and “Diva”. But Synapse “Legend” absolutely has the sound down pat - and does a MiniMoog with a proper ADSR. And then there is the virtual “Knifonium”. I love the hardware one, but this emulation is pretty amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevin comparing it with my hardware MiniMoog...



I use and love The Legend. What do you think of their Obsession? I got it and like it a lot but I have to admit that it's a beast to tame for me. I never used the real one so I always wondered how close they got to the real deal. For me the envelope attenuators on the plugin are sooooo touchy. I have to use the knob in what seems ike micro millimeter adjustments.

But, I love Obsession it has got me thinking of getting a real one, either Dave Smith or the Behringer UBXA if it turns out just as good at half the price or something.


----------



## Umi_Yu

Massive X actually sounds good but is too buggy!
Every time I use it, I have to make sure my project file backed up well in case of sudden crash!


----------



## Pier

CATDAD said:


> At this point, I'm willing to bet Zebra 3 will even be able to run DOOM inside of it.



Obviously! 

Now in all seriousness I'm super curious to know what will be the big twist for Zebra 3. Maybe audio rate modulation?

I'm not kidding, I've been waiting for a decade now.


----------



## CATDAD

Pier said:


> Obviously!
> 
> Now in all seriousness I'm super curious to know what will be the big twist for Zebra 3. Maybe audio rate modulation?
> 
> I'm not kidding, I've been waiting for a decade now.



Do you figure there'll be any big twists? It sounds like it'll mostly be an amalgamation of features that have been built in to other U-He products up til now, updates to drawing/editing envelopes, wavetables and such, and general updates to its modules. Which is actually quite exciting since, for example, I hate Hive's interface but I do like some of its features! 

Maybe some more FM options? More oscillator types, stacking/unison/detuning options? More comb filter stuff? Updates to the arpeggiator? Just give me more Zebra to play with, dangit!

Anyways, best not to start yet another Zebra 3 speculation thread!


----------



## Pier

CATDAD said:


> Do you figure there'll be any big twists? It sounds like it'll mostly be an amalgamation of features that have been built in to other U-He products up til now, updates to drawing/editing envelopes, wavetables and such, and general updates to its modules. Which is actually quite exciting since, for example, I hate Hive's interface but I do like some of its features!
> 
> Maybe some more FM options? More oscillator types, stacking/unison/detuning options? More comb filter stuff? Updates to the arpeggiator? Just give me more Zebra to play with, dangit!
> 
> Anyways, best not to start yet another Zebra 3 speculation thread!



A refinement of Zebra 2 is a given (UI, modules, effects, etc) but Urs is such a perfectionist that I think there will be something new that will define Zebra 3. The only big thing I can think of is audio rate modulation like what Dune or Bazille do.


----------



## Will Blackburn

Zebra Repro Omnisphere.


----------



## MartinH.

Pier said:


> If I'm missing a synth you're using let me know and I will add it to the poll!



Albino 3 is my favorite. And z3ta is also missing.


----------



## Pier

MartinH. said:


> Albino 3 is my favorite. And z3ta is also missing.



Added.


----------



## SupremeFist

NI's Super 8 kind of slipped under the radar last year: I just used a voucher to get it and it sounds _very_ good. (Also, bx_oberhausen should be on the list.)


----------



## Paul Jelfs

Nice idea 

I think It's more of a Rompler than a Synth, but it DOES feature alot of Synth like features - So adding Nexus 3 may be worth considering.

Their is also a lot of Kontakt Libraries , that while obviously samples, identify as Synth libraries - but i guess that just opens a whole new can of worms.


----------



## Pier

SupremeFist said:


> NI's Super 8 kind of slipped under the radar last year: I just used a voucher to get it and it sounds _very_ good. (Also, bx_oberhausen should be on the list.)



Both are kinda unknown to be honest.

Super 8 would fall into Reaktor since it's really a Reaktor ensemble. I put Monark independently because I thought it would be more popular among the media composer crowd than say Razor or others.

I will add both bx_oberhausen and Knifonium.


----------



## Pier

Paul Jelfs said:


> Nice idea
> 
> I think It's more of a Rompler than a Synth, but it DOES feature alot of Synth like features - So adding Nexus 3 may be worth considering.
> 
> Their is also a lot of Kontakt Libraries , that while obviously samples, identify as Synth libraries - but i guess that just opens a whole new can of worms.



I guess Nexus 3 is similar to Omnisphere, although not sure if it's purely a rompler. Anyone else thinks it should be in the list?

Definitely no Kontakt libraries.


----------



## Geoff Grace

I'll second the additions of Knifonium and bx_oberhausen and add OP-X Pro II (popular with gigging keyboard players), Phase Plant (the latest darling of dance producers), and Thorn for consideration.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## doctoremmet

Geoff Grace said:


> Thorn


+1. The sale this weekend has made me a fan. Spectral harmonic filtering and glitch sequencers can be a lot of fun!


----------



## bill5

Pier said:


> You can choose up to 3 synths and edit your answer later on if you change your mind.
> 
> If I'm missing a synth you're using let me know and I will add it to the poll!


As with most polls, there should be an "Other" option and people could list it in replies. Also I'd open up the max # a bit...


----------



## TomislavEP

Most often I use Kontakt libraries for synths sounds rather than VI synths. Speaking of those, my favorites all come from the Komplete ecosystem. I'm particularly fond of Massive X, Prism, Kontour, and several 3rd-party free Reaktor ensembles.

I've noticed that most people here gravitate toward other developers when it comes to virtual synths, especially u-he and Xfer. I'm sure they have certain advantages over those from NI, however, I just can't justify the cost of getting those along with all the synth firepower that comes with the Komplete.


----------



## Pier

Geoff Grace said:


> I'll second the additions of Knifonium and bx_oberhausen and add OP-X Pro II (popular with gigging keyboard players), Phase Plant (the latest darling of dance producers), and Thorn for consideration.



Added PhasePlant and Thorn!

Anyone else voting for OP-X Pro II? It's the first time I hear about it tbh.


----------



## Pier

bill5 said:


> As with most polls, there should be an "Other" option and people could list it in replies. Also I'd open up the max # a bit...



Ok ok 

By popular demand *I've changed the limit to 4 options*!

As for the "other" option... I don't know. Personally I don't see the value in an option that doesn't tell you what it is. Obviously anyone can already reply with other synths they like.


----------



## Pier

TomislavEP said:


> I've noticed that most people here gravitate toward other developers when it comes to virtual synths, especially u-he and Xfer. I'm sure they have certain advantages over those from NI, however, I just can't justify the cost of getting those along with all the synth firepower that comes with the Komplete.



I shelled more than 1000 Euros for Komplete 4 back in the day but these days I only use Kontakt for third party libraries.

IMO NI was great 10-15 years ago, but then they started to dump everything into Reaktor and keep other great products barely alive with minimal improvements (Absynth, Battery, Kontakt, etc). While NI was focusing on inflating Komplete, U-He and others gained many followers because they were producing much better products. It's evident by the results of the poll, but even the EDM crowd left NI for Serum years ago.

That said, Massive X seems to be a step in the right direction (great sound, no Reaktor, etc) although I haven't tried it.


----------



## Jkist

Pier said:


> Massive X seems to be a step in the right direction (great sound, no Reaktor, etc) although I haven't tried it.



Massive X sounds fantastic, but coming from pretty much any other synth out there, the UI was the most unintuitive thing ever for me to use. I think its one of those things where, once you learn it all, its probably not a bad workflow, but there definitely seems to be a learning curve there.


----------



## bill5

Pier said:


> If Omni is really the most used synth I want to know!


I could have told you that w/o the poll  Thanks for the 4th addition. Re. the "other" choice, I think there would be value/interest in knowing how many "lesser" synths are considered in people's top 4, but no big.

My "others" would include Minimongue or FB3300 - probably bumping Massive off the list.


----------



## jcrosby

Jkist said:


> Massive X sounds fantastic, but coming from pretty much any other synth out there, the UI was the most unintuitive thing ever for me to use. I think its one of those things where, once you learn it all, its probably not a bad workflow, but there definitely seems to be a learning curve there.


Amen to that... It's a cluster**** of a UI.

There are also a lot of of serious oversights. The most obvious being no ability to save/load performer shapes even though you could in the original Massive. (Let along any number of other things you should be able to save/recall.) They really dropped the ball with it AFAIC, and the lack of 3rd party presets says plenty to me in that regard...

Does it sound good? Sure. Is it a pain in the ass to have to draw in performer shapes, start from scratch with other elements that should be recallable, and fumble your way through a totally non-intuitive UI? Hell yeah it is.


----------



## Daniel

Omnisphere, Serum, Cubase Synth


----------



## bill5

Bman70 said:


> Iris 2 (not sure if that counts)


??


----------



## Geoff Grace

Pier said:


> Added PhasePlant and Thorn!
> 
> Anyone else voting for OP-X Pro II? It's the first time I hear about it tbh.


Thanks for the adds.

It's funny how a soft synth can be very popular in one professional online music community and virtually unknown in another. OP-X Pro II is one of the most discussed virtual instruments at the keyboard forum that was sponsored by _Keyboard_ magazine. Here's one thread that might give you an idea of its popularity over there:

http://forums.musicplayer.com/ubbthreads.php/topics/2724689/OP_X_PRO_II_available_for_Mac_ (OP-X PRO-II available for Mac and x64 Finally!)

There are a lot more contenders for best OB-8/OB-X emulation than there once were, but OP-X Pro II used to be the only game in town. I'm happy to have it as a resource.

That said, if it is indeed unknown here, there's little point in putting it on the menu.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Pier

Geoff Grace said:


> That said, if it is indeed unknown here, there's little point in putting it on the menu.



If anyone else asks for it I will add it.


----------



## Pier

bill5 said:


> I could have told you that w/o the poll



Zebra has currently more votes than Omni!


----------



## Jkist

Pier said:


> Zebra has currently more votes than Omni!


Surprised me!


----------



## bill5

Me too!


----------



## NekujaK

IMHO opinion (not that anyone asked), there really needs to be 2 polls:
- What are your favorite synths to program
- What are your favorite synths for preset playing (and slight tweaking)

My answers would be very different to those two questions, and both equally valid and significant.


----------



## José Herring

MartinH. said:


> Albino 3 is my favorite. And z3ta is also missing.


Oldies but amazingly still sound great especially Z3ta.


----------



## JonS

Pier said:


> You can choose up to 4 synths and edit your answer later on if you change your mind.
> 
> If I'm missing a synth you're using let me know and I will add it to the poll!


No Korg Collection? No Syntronik? No Iris 2? No GForce Synths? No UVI?


----------



## Pier

JonS said:


> No Korg Collection? No Syntronik? No Iris 2? No GForce Synths? No UVI?



I'll add Iris 2 since it has been asked in a previous reply.

What about Korg, IK Multimedia, GForce? Anyone else would vote for those as their favorites?


----------



## JonS

Pier said:


> I'll add Iris 2 since it has been asked in a previous reply.
> 
> What about Korg, IK Multimedia, GForce? Anyone else would vote for those as their favorites?


I would vote for Korg.


----------



## MisteR

PolyKB phonec impOSCar so many missing...


----------



## RogiervG

where is Halion? (it's not a cubase synth, but a standalone one from steinberg. A hybrid solution just like Falcon e.g.)


----------



## Pier

MisteR said:


> PolyKB phonec impOSCar so many missing...



Yes, most virtual synths in existence will be missing. This can never be a comprehensive list as mentioned repeatedly in previous comments.


----------



## Pier

RogiervG said:


> where is Halion? (it's not a cubase synth, but a standalone one from steinberg. A hybrid solution just like Falcon e.g.)



Huh look at that I didn't know Halion had added synthesis capabilities. Added.


----------



## bill5

JonS said:


> I would vote for Korg.


Which one?


----------



## el-bo

Equator, Omnisphere (Still version 1, for me), Logic Synths (For Alchemy), and Repro. Had originally chosen Thorn, but I wouldn't take that over Alchemy.


----------



## JonS

bill5 said:


> Which one?


I love the whole Korg Collection, but if I had to choose one it would definitely be the PolySix since I owned one back in 1981 when it first came out. Wish I never sold it.


----------



## labornvain

Stillwell Audio Olga. No, seriously.


----------



## tomosane

I've recently picked up TAL-MOD, it's obviously not going to be an be-all-end-all synth but I really like the sound and usability a lot. It's probably going to be a top 4 synth for my needs going forward


----------



## SupremeFist

Just got Diva so I changed my vote.  (I'm glad it has alternative skins though.) My current top 3 are Diva, Massive X, and Super 8, which to my ears does the Juno thing better than Tal-Uno and much else besides, but I guess it's going to remain a secret weapon.


----------



## Sleeper Hold

I am a sucker for the uhe-stuff. Zebra 2 and Diva for sure. This is followed up by Reaktor which I enjoy very much from a standpoint of creating evolving soundscapes.


----------



## bill5

Living Fossil said:


> Why?
> If most people see it as their best tool, it's ok if it "wins" this poll.


Because then we might get a better feel for others....for ex. IMO all of u-he's stuff should be here.


----------



## Pier

labornvain said:


> Stillwell Audio Olga. No, seriously.



Is the UI in Russian or is this some alien alphabet?


----------



## bill5

I don't speak it but yeah looks like Russian. With a name like Olga - go figure!


----------



## Double Helix

*Omnisphere* 2.6 (just love the Moog Tribute patches--can get lost for hours in there) and *ZebraHZ* (thanks to Pier) for me
I wonder if there would be any support for *Unify* (or would it even "qualify"? I use it as much as the other two I mentioned)


----------



## RogiervG

lately:
Zebra2 (incl. the dark zebra) and Diva are the ones i use the most often. And not without reasons. (their sound character, fun to work with)


----------



## darkogav

I cast my vote. You also need to add NI Super 8 to this list. It's the most used synth in my collection. I think it's important to rate synths by their sound plus the interface and GUI design and, most importantly, by how easily do they enable you to get the sound that you are looking for in a reasonable amount of time. NI also have the Kontour which doesn't get enough attention. It's sort of a front end for Reaktor and allows for some really great sound design.


----------



## Pier

darkogav said:


> You also need to add NI Super 8 to this list.


Done.

I've also added a new "Other NI synths" option (since I won't add all NI synths in existence lol).


----------



## bill5

FWIW I would change that to just "other" vs "other NI synths," which is far more niche (and most are already on the list) - and isn't Halion just a sample player?


----------



## doctoremmet

bill5 said:


> and isn't Halion just a sample player


No. It is way more similar to Falcon 2.


----------



## Pier

BTW @doctoremmet I've just added LION since I remembered about the other thread


----------



## Heizenhaus

@Pier If you were to add Generate by Newfangled Audio, i would vote for that.


----------



## Pier

Heizenhaus said:


> @Pier If you were to add Generate by Newfangled Audio, i would vote for that.


Done!


----------



## bill5

Please list every synth in existence. TIA


----------



## doctoremmet

bill5 said:


> Please list every synth in existence. TIA


I am happy to offer a screenshot of my Ableton plugin list? Add the odd Logic and Linux natives and we’re 99% of the way there


----------



## bill5

Says you! What about all the other great freebies? It's the gobstopper of all plugins.....


----------



## doctoremmet

bill5 said:


> Says you! What about all the other great freebies? It's the gobstopper of all plugins.....


They’re all in there - that was my entire point


----------



## Pier

Now that you mention free synths, I've added Vital and Odin which I'm not sure why they were missing.


----------



## bill5

doctoremmet said:


> They’re all in there - that was my entire point


Oh I thought you meant "synths that come with Ableton."


----------



## vitocorleone123

I picked up the Korg Polysix VST on sale the other month and I seem to keep using it more and more. It's become one of my favorites. I love setting it to 3 voice unison with 24 voices and keeping the detune and analog settings < 3 and width to whatever sounds good.

I'm not surprised - I almost bought a Korg XD, which has clear heritage to my ears.

It's making a good counterpoint to my OB-6 and I seem to also be using them together more often.


----------



## Pier

@vitocorleone123 I've added a new "Korg Collection" option!


----------



## el-bo

vitocorleone123 said:


> I picked up the Korg Polysix VST on sale the other month and I seem to keep using it more and more. It's become one of my favorites. I love setting it to 3 voice unison with 24 voices and keeping the detune and analog settings < 3 and width to whatever sounds good.
> 
> I'm not surprised - I almost bought a Korg XD, which has clear heritage to my ears.
> 
> It's making a good counterpoint to my OB-6 and I seem to also be using them together more often.


The iPad version is one of a small handful of synths I was inspired to make patches for. And while i don't wholly subscribe to the idea of the paradox of choice, perhaps the best argument I've found in its favour would be these three EP's, which are made entirely on the iPolysix:


----------



## Crowe

Serum, Reaktor (I'm personally including Monark in this), Cubase (Padshop & Retrologue) and Phaseplant.

I'm a sucker for re-synthesis.

Nice Poll.


----------



## KEM

At this point I don’t even consider Omnisphere a synth, it’s just Omnisphere lol


----------



## Pier

3DC said:


> Another surprise is Serum. I was always under impression its "the one synth" everybody must have in music production arsenal.


It is super popular in the EDM world (at least until PhasePlant and Vital were announced) but most people here in VIC are media composers.


----------



## Crowe

Pier said:


> It is super popular in the EDM world (at least until PhasePlant and Vital were announced) but most people here in VIC are media composers.


It's honestly pretty sad it's been pidgeonholed like that. Serum is my favorite out of all of them and I don't make EDM at all. It's extremely versatile and has a much simpler workflow than PhasePlant.


----------



## Pier

Crowe said:


> It's honestly pretty sad it's been pidgeonholed like that. Serum is my favorite out of all of them and I don't make EDM at all. It's extremely versatile and has a much simpler workflow than PhasePlant.


Totally agree.

Same with Dune which (AFAIK) is mostly known as a trance/progressive house synth.


----------



## bill5

Which is also ridiculous. No synth is mostly a (insert genre here) synth. Most if not all can make a wide variety of sounds, including many which are not EDMish etc etc.


----------



## José Herring

I've now come back to this to change my vote yet again. I mean seriously, who could choose just 4 favorite synths?!


----------



## eNGee

I marked about 10 first! 
Anyway, there are several synths absent, but can't include all synths of course (Rob Papen and Sugar Bytes for example).

So my 4 recent favoutite soft synths that I'm using are: Massive X, Pigments, Absynth and FM8 😀


----------



## Akoustecx

So, went with P3, PP, Knifonium and BX_Oberhausen, but would change that if the AAS Modelling Collection were a choice.


----------



## Pier

Akoustecx said:


> So, went with P3, PP, Knifonium and BX_Oberhausen, but would change that if the AAS Modelling Collection were a choice.


Added!


----------



## vitocorleone123

Changed my vote. Only one favorite was listed: Hive.

My other top software synths are now: DiscoveryPro, Polysix, Model 84, SEM. And Repro1, as always.


----------



## sean8877

vitocorleone123 said:


> Changed my vote. Only one favorite was listed: Hive.
> 
> My other top software synths are now: DiscoveryPro, Polysix, Model 84, SEM. And Repro1, as always.


+1 for Discovery Pro and Model 84, I'd vote for those also if they were on the list.


----------



## bill stokes

Cherry Audio's Mini Moog emulation – Miniverse. I've been having so much fun with this thing.

I'm a synth dilettante, by the way. I know the difference between mono- and polyphonic, and can just about tell an oscillator from a filter. I use presets, and when I diddle about with the knobs the sound goes to crap.
So why am I throwing in on a thread like this? umm, dunno...


----------



## Pier

I've added DiscoveryPro and the Softube synths.

@vitocorleone123 which Polysix emulation are you talking about? Also which SEM emulation?


----------



## vitocorleone123

Pier said:


> I've added DiscoveryPro and the Softube synths.
> 
> @vitocorleone123 which Polysix emulation are you talking about? Also which SEM emulation?


Korg Polysix and the GeForce SEM. 

Thanks for making me not be lazy in my typing.


----------



## Pier

vitocorleone123 said:


> Korg Polysix and the GeForce SEM.


Added!


----------



## GtrString

I also often use the native synths in Studio One, Spitfire eDNA as well as the Softube monument romplers..


----------



## Pier

GtrString said:


> I also often use the native synths in Studio One, Spitfire eDNA as well as the Softube monument romplers..


I've added the Studio One synths option.

Sorry not adding romplers. The poll is already huge as it is!


----------



## eNGee

Changed my votes as I changed my platform! 

Anyway, I use also Tone2 synths which are missing. Korg Wavestate and Opsix are missing as well.


----------



## Nico5

This kind of list of synths is somewhere between difficult and impossible to do well and to keep updated.

For example:

I'm not seeing some much vi-discussed synths from Tracktion and Melda on the list
Arturia, AAS, Korg synths show up as combined entries, while NI and other manufacturer's synths are listed separately
Surge Synth is there (https://vi-control.net/community/search/1592053/?q=surge+synth&o=relevance (3 pages of vi forum search results)), but Dexed isn't (https://vi-control.net/community/search/1592054/?q=dexed&o=relevance (8 pages of vi forum search results))
Some DAW included synths make an appearance under their DAW name, but arguably one of the most synthy DAWs ever (Reason) doesn't make the list - neither as DAW or as synth (since the Reason Rack is also a plugin)
As a result I'm a little confused about what the poll is intended to show or what value it might provide to anyone viewing the results?


----------



## windspace

I wanted to vote for more of the ones you have listed...but, probably would have voted for GeForce OB-E if it was listed. It's one of my current favorites


----------



## Geoff Grace

The GForce (not GeForce) Oberheim SEM is great, but the GForce Oberheim OB-E v2 is great times eight.

More here:






GForce Software







www.gforcesoftware.com





I would pick the GForce Oberheim OB-E v2 (not v1) as one of my top four if it were listed. Version 2 finally nailed the sound, and won Tom Oberheim’s endorsement. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## eNGee

Nico5 said:


> This kind of list of synths is somewhere between difficult and impossible to do well and to keep updated.
> 
> For example:
> 
> I'm not seeing some much vi-discussed synths from Tracktion and Melda on the list
> Arturia, AAS, Korg synths show up as combined entries, while NI and other manufacturer's synths are listed separately
> Surge Synth is there (https://vi-control.net/community/search/1592053/?q=surge+synth&o=relevance (3 pages of vi forum search results)), but Dexed isn't (https://vi-control.net/community/search/1592054/?q=dexed&o=relevance (8 pages of vi forum search results))
> Some DAW included synths make an appearance under their DAW name, but arguably one of the most synthy DAWs ever (Reason) doesn't make the list - neither as DAW or as synth (since the Reason Rack is also a plugin)
> As a result I'm a little confused about what the poll is intended to show or what value it might provide to anyone viewing the results?


I like these polls! It shows me what's popular in the forum I read usually. If there is a synth I haven't tried, I might give it a go. 

The thing with such polls is the really big lists! I don't think it is practical to list all the soft synths people like or use! I think I like the grouping in some choices, like Korg synths or NI synths, then we can discuss here which one specifically we like from this company or that developer!


----------



## KarlHeinz

eNGee said:


> Changed my votes as I changed my platform!
> 
> Anyway, I use also Tone2 synths which are missing. Korg Wavestate and Opsix are missing as well.


Tone2 synths definitely belong into that list, would add Icarus myself.


----------



## sean8877

Is there a way to change your vote now that some new synths have been added to the poll? I tried and it's not letting me de-select my old choices or select any new ones. Thanks.


----------



## AudioLoco

The Arturia collection is as one on the list, but I would have chosen their CS-80 as one of my top picks.


----------



## ptram

I like too many to chose only four. I would also add UVI's Vintage Vault (that are not just sampled real synths).

Paolo


----------



## Pier

Nico5 said:


> As a result I'm a little confused about what the poll is intended to show or what value it might provide to anyone viewing the results?


It's just a poll I started 2 years ago out of curiosity. Back then Abyss and Novum hadn't been released and since this thread was dormant for over a year now I hadn't updated it.

Like you said, it's impossible to list all synths in existence and keep the list updated.

And the poll system isn't great either. You can't edit the poll entries after they are created or sort them.


Geoff Grace said:


> The GForce (not GeForce) Oberheim SEM is great, but the GForce Oberheim OB-E v2 is great times eight.


Damn... sorry about the typo. No way to edit it now. I will add the GForce Oberheim OB-E v2.



sean8877 said:


> Is there a way to change your vote now that some new synths have been added to the poll? I tried and it's not letting me de-select my old choices or select any new ones. Thanks.


There's a button at the very bottom of the poll to change your vote.



ptram said:


> I would also add UVI's Vintage Vault (that are not just sampled real synths).


Even though maybe some presets are not samples, most are. I think it's safe to say it falls mostly in the rompler category?


----------



## Mark1

Awww no Roland love ... 😂👍


----------



## Fidelity

Mark1 said:


> Awww no Roland love ... 😂👍


They deserve little at best. The sounds are decent, but the license manager app is garbo and even "lifetime" licenses are tied to it & only valid as long as they maintain the service.


----------



## Mark1

Fidelity said:


> They deserve little at best. The sounds are decent, but the license manager app is garbo and even "lifetime" licenses are tied to it & only valid as long as they maintain the service.


I understand the neverending issue with the way they decided to "sell" their software, I really do. But the sounds are not decent , they are marvelous. The last release of the Jupiter 4... I spend hours everytime I open it. It's an addiction... If it was a U-he release , people would jump on their bed screaming😂. Just wonderful


----------



## Franco Bollo

Rhizomatic Plasmonic is superb!


----------

